# Where to buy Nolvadex?



## Orin (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi all , I was wondering if anyone knows of a reliable place to buy Nolvadex.

Thanks Guys


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

its a prescription drug bro, if u have a source he should surely be able 2 get u some


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Buy it from your source. If you dont have a source then unfortunately we cannot discuss that sort of thing on the forum, sorry.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Bumping the lad above you can not source request on here dude. Ask the local big guy from the gym.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

No source requests... this is for your own protection. I would recommend you ignore any PMs offering you anything, as they will probably be fake.

I'm locking this. Please follow the rules in future if you want to remain a member of this board.

Thanks


----------

